# Big Girls showing up - Monster Flounder in Galveston!



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

It's that time... and these guys know when to book a trip!!! These Italians have been on some stellar trips and this just adds to the list.

Good times.
Fish in 6" to 2 ft of water adjacent to 26 foot channel. Sand Bottom.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Big Girls*

Another Pic


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Another Great Night on Galveston Bay*

Trophy Flounder in Galveston. 
Best yet to come......?


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Gulps, Jig heads and Baby flounder inside some of the Big Girls!*

Cool Pics


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Great week of Gigging Flounder*

We finished the week off strong for Galveston flounder gigging, but we do need another cold push to get some more flounder out of the marshes.

Thursday night I had returners Dr Zale along with his son Nolan, and they gigged some nice flounder in 1 to 2 foot of water.

Friday night, Dr Parker and his son Shawn made their second trip with me. They gigged with me back in October and we stumbled upon a pile of flounder quick back then, and they did it again in December.

Saturday night was a special night. Not very often does a 9 year old girl ask her Dad for a flounder gigging trip for her birthday.... Well Catherine did, and her Dad gave her what she asked for and even brought 3 more of Catherines 9 year old friend along too! We went gigging, and these girls had a blast... Looking for flounder, mullet, found some nice sea shells, and searched for Sponge Bob.... but we never found him, but did find limits of nice Galveston Flounder! I was a little worried about the wind, but we found some fish. Anyone that has fished with me knows that I enjoy bringing kids out getting them hooked up. Heck we even have Galveston Summer Fish Camps for Kids.

We are pretty much solid booked for December with maybe one or two openings on one of our boats. We are now booking for January. Anyone that wants to know how January Flounder gigging can be in Galveston, check out some of my posts from the past years... here is one http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=772833

409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Challenging Conditions....But got some quality fish*

Monday had very unfavorable conditions, and I even tried to get them to reschedule - but sometime people just wanna get out on the water and give it a go. Makes it very challenging for us, but we gotta do it sometimes. With flounder gigging, we are so much at the mercy of Mother Nature. Even if we know where the flounder are located, if the winds are not in the right direction.... well we just cant get on em. It doesn't have to be much wind either. Last night was one of those nights, and after 2.5 hours of not seeing a fish - I made a gamble and it paid off with 5 fish over 20" and one at 25-1/2". Ended the night with 11.... but should of had another 6 or so. Some of the fish were deep and makes it a little tough at times.

I am not sure if this little front is going to light things off good, but we do need a drop in water temp..... yesterday afternoon water temps were in low 70's.

We are now booking for January gigging, and also January is a great month to target redfish and trout before we begin our gigging - 'Fish/Gig Combo'.
www.galvestonfloundergiggging.com


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Stiff Winds... and solid Flounder*

The winds didn't give us much break last night, but we found a 1/4 miles stretch of shoreline that held some solid fish. 
This has been the warmest December I can remember in a long time. The water temp did get just below 70 last night though.

January gigging should be great. 409-739-8526


----------

